
Revenge porn is “just entertainment,” says owner of IsAnybodyDown - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/revenge-porn-is-just-entertainment-says-owner-of-isanybodydown/
======
jimktrains2
>IsAnybodyDown posts revealing pictures, mostly of women, without their
consent, along with their full names and identifying information like phone
numbers and Facebook snapshots

How is that legal? Doesn't not having the docs to prove the girls age run them
a huge risk?

> "We don’t want anyone shamed or hurt we just want the pictures there for
> entertainment purposes and business," said Brittain,

I'm not sure how the man can't comprehend that someone would feel shamed if a
private photo of them was shown to more people. Regardless of your, the
reader's, feelings on porn, I hope I'm not off-base to assume that most people
would agree that there are a lot of people who would feel shamed to have
random people see them naked.

>Photographs are automatically copyrighted by their "author," typically the
person who took the photo, as soon as they are created.

While true, your image is still your own, which is why pros need model release
forms, right?

